# Lipliner for Modesty?



## iluvmac (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everybody, can you please suggest a Mac lipliner for Modesty cremesheen lipstick? I'm using Stripdown at the moment, but it's a bit too brownish, IMO.
Thanks in advance!
Iluvmac


----------



## Patricia (Feb 28, 2009)

i use Sublime Culture cremestick and it's perfect!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

Spice, I use it for everything!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

You can try subculture.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Spice, I use it for everything!_

 
it works for me too


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

Spice works, but if I wanna fill in my entire lip with the l/l, then Spice is way too brown for that.


----------



## statusmode (Mar 1, 2009)

try subculture

=]


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Spice works, but if I wanna fill in my entire lip with the l/l, then Spice is way too brown for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, what I do is I line my lips with it first, then fill it in half way and blend it in with my finger so it comes off neutral and not so heavy. It works great for all my lippies this way. Im really not a lip liner person so I am always trying to find ways to work A LIP LINER. lol


----------

